# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkohet Liridon Muçolli Nga Kosova

## Kapriçozja ELB

Nje shoqja ime ktu ne Chicago te Shteteve te Bashkuara te Amerikes kerkon Liridon Muçollin pasi ka humbur lidhjen me te rreth dy vjet me pare. Liridoni ka mbaruar per ekonomik ne universitetin e Prishtines. Eshte rreth 22-23 vjeçesh me floke bjonde dhe sy boje qielli. Ju lutem kush e njef ose ka nje ide se ku Liridoni ndodhet tani , te me shkruaje nje mesazh mua. 


Me respekt Kapriçozja

----------


## Dorontina

Une per her te fundit qe e kam pa asht martu dhe ka tri gra e 10 femij ,asht ende bjond me sy te bukur , besoj qe ka shanca te martohet per heren e kateret  .

----------


## Kapriçozja ELB

> Une per her te fundit qe e kam pa asht martu dhe ka tri gra e 10 femij ,asht ende bjond me sy te bukur , besoj qe ka shanca te martohet per heren e kateret  .



Me vjen mir per ty Dorontina qe qenke ne qejf te besh shaka te tilla po mua do te me interesonte me shume nje shrim serioz  nga ana tende dhe e forumistave te tjere qe e njohin Liridonin sesa nje shaka idiote si kjo e juaja pasi ke te besh me nje rast serioz . Neqofse s'di gje s'ke pse te shkruash fare tek kjo tema. Gjej noj tem tjeter per t'ba gallat.

----------


## Dorontina

mos u ben nervoz ,nese asht aq serioze ep me shum detalje, nga asht  ku e ke pa heren e fundit etj etj ....edhe humori asht pjes e jetes  :buzeqeshje:  ....

----------


## Kapriçozja ELB

> mos u ben nervoz ,nese asht aq serioze ep me shum detalje, nga asht  ku e ke pa heren e fundit etj etj ....edhe humori asht pjes e jetes  ....


Po te ishte nje teme humoristike humori do te shkonte per shtat po un spo baj humor ktu.. Jam mese serioze siç mund ta kuptosh po pate dy pare tru.. po si pate too bad 4 u

----------


## Dorontina

*Ti nese ke tru sa duhet ket e kerkon atje me letra e telefon e jo ketu ne publik,* 
*a po mendon qe te ep dikush informata ? shif enderr shif .....*
kapricioze ...shum qesharake dhe humoristike ....kerkesa e juaj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## 2043

Ketu ke pallati im jane dy Liridona.
Jane te dy me ekonomik , bjonde , dhe me sy te kalter.
Por nuk i kam pyt per mbiemrin.
Besoj se te dy mund ta kene Mucolli , se bjonda jane.

----------


## Kapriçozja ELB

> *Ti nese ke tru sa duhet ket e kerkon atje me letra e telefon e jo ketu ne publik,* 
> *a po mendon qe te ep dikush informata ? shif enderr shif .....*
> kapricioze ...shum qesharake dhe humoristike ....kerkesa e juaj



Nga e di ti mi lokse   qe shoqja ime se ka kerku me letra e telefon apo e di nga squtsia e tepert qe ke ee?? Edhe pse forumi nuk mund te jet vendi ideal per ta kerkuar ka plot shanse per ta gjetur.

Gjithashtu, informatat mund te vijne nga çdokush , perveç teje, qe ka zemer njeriu dhe do te ndihmoje.

Sa per endrat desha te informoj qe ti je e vetmja qe i shikon , po i shikoke me shumic se, aq shum sa te kan lene te besosh qe bota rretullohet rreth teje . Shum e lehte nga ana teje e dashur Dorontine  

p.s Tani po pate mundesi mos shkruaj ne kete teme pasi nuk je e mirpritur.

----------


## Kapriçozja ELB

> Ketu ke pallati im jane dy Liridona.
> Jane te dy me ekonomik , bjonde , dhe me sy te kalter.
> Por nuk i kam pyt per mbiemrin.
> Besoj se te dy mund ta kene Mucolli , se bjonda jane.


Te kushton gje ti pyesesh per mbiemrat ??


Flm, Kapriçozja

----------


## elbasanlliu_20

> Nga e di ti mi lokse   qe shoqja ime se ka kerku me letra e telefon apo e di nga squtsia e tepert qe ke ee?? Edhe pse forumi nuk mund te jet vendi ideal per ta kerkuar ka plot shanse per ta gjetur.
> 
> Gjithashtu, informatat mund te vijne nga çdokush , perveç teje, qe ka zemer njeriu dhe do te ndihmoje.
> 
> Sa per endrat desha te informoj qe ti je e vetmja qe i shikon , po i shikoke me shumic se, aq shum sa te kan lene te besosh qe bota rretullohet rreth teje . Shum e lehte nga ana teje e dashur Dorontine  
> 
> p.s Tani po pate mundesi mos shkruaj ne kete teme pasi nuk je e mirpritur.


shtttttttttt mi dreq mos mu nevrikos se kam frik se ban naj te pa bame pastaj. :buzeqeshje:  te ka lali zemer ske pse i pergjigjesh atyre provokimeve.tema duket qe esht serioze dhe njerezit duhett ta kuptojn vet!

----------


## Kapriçozja ELB

> shtttttttttt mi dreq mos mu nevrikos se kam frik se ban naj te pa bame pastaj. te ka lali zemer ske pse i pergjigjesh atyre provokimeve.tema duket qe esht serioze dhe njerezit duhett ta kuptojn vet!


 HahahHa nordhca un per ty se t'kam si part time tutor  :buzeqeshje:  
 Nevrikosem un zemra se ne Elbasanllijt jena rob i shkathet dhe kur na dalin  perpara kshu lloji trashtinash t'vjen me vra veten me lug e piru.. pale..pale bajn ene si humorista..... ke pa ti???

----------


## elbasanlliu_20

nuk e njofin humorin ato lal po nejse se sja vlen shum me fol se i ben ndere te medha,thojn shife sa rendesi po na kushtojn  :perqeshje:  pranaj ma mire ta lem me kaq

----------


## Musi

AU i paskenit dhen temes krejt form tjeter ju lutemi.

----------


## geezer

MUSI a nuk e  ke vrejt ktu en kete*  forumin shqiptar* qdo  tem merr  krejt tjeter kahje 

me fal kaprioqozja qe bera koment , por me vjen keq  qe te kemi ndryshuar kahjen e temes

----------


## lisian

para se te postoni lexoni kryetemen qe thote mos e beni temen ne vend chati dhe ajo ka humbur nje person dhe ti ben shaka ..turp..

----------


## AnaH_M

nese esht nga podujeva leht per ta gjete,per ate me trego esht nga kosova por i cilit qytet

----------


## Dorontina

qe dy vite askush nuk dha informata vetem kritika !

----------


## danche

Quditem me njerezit ketu,secili ka te drejte te flas,por te flas ne kohen dhe qastin e duhur.Ketu ne marim shume dituri por dhe informata te reja dhe per ate se dikush kerkon informata per dike kjo eshte 'ndoshta' normale por se a duhet ta injorojm njeri tjetri per kete apsolutisht jo.Ai apo ajo qe kq informate le ta jap,ai qe ska, ketu mund te gjej gjithqka me qka mund te merret dhe te jap komente apo te bej replika.Kemi mudesi ti shfrytezojme per mir dhe jo te fjalosemi me njeri tjetrin.Me falni te dy palet nese ju ofendova.Kaloni mire.

----------

